# Cockapoo Sizes



## The_Idealist_ (Jul 3, 2015)

I am having a hard time deciding which size crate to get. The owner of the breeders says that cockapoo's get as big as 20 pounds. But I also heard that they can get even bigger. I want to get a 24 times 18 crate, but now I'm not so sure. There's also a 30 times 24 crate which is a bit bigger and I'm thinking of getting it and using dividers until the puppy grows up. 

The_Idealist_


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

You could always buy a small one, just to see if your puppy likes it .then invest in a larger one with dividers. If anything like my two they hated the crate no matter what I did to encourage them.so it ended up being put away, which to be honest I preferred this as it was just using up valuable space I haven't got?


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi, we are picking our puppy up on Thursday and we have just put a small one in our bedroom and a medium one downstairs.
We used to use the medium one for our small 6 year old labradoodle and she has been sleeping in it this afternoon!
She hasn't used it for about 4 years but still seems to love it, or maybe it's something to do with the new, fluffy vet bed I put in it!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Boo Cable said:


> Hi, we are picking our puppy up on Thursday and we have just put a small one in our bedroom and a medium one downstairs.
> We used to use the medium one for our small 6 year old labradoodle and she has been sleeping in it this afternoon!
> She hasn't used it for about 4 years but still seems to love it, or maybe it's something to do with the new, fluffy vet bed I put in it!


They're funny, when the puppy comes along you find them doing things they haven't done in a long time. Sometime naughty things!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

I never used a crate for ginger. Just because i did not like them we just closed of the kitchen door till she learned how to jump over it so i made it higher and she would just jump over that one also ..so we gave her the run of the house (this of course was after housebreaking )she has had the run of the house ever since and never got in to any trouble .we keep all the doors closed that we don't want her in like the bathroom.but she started to sleep in our bed ever sense she was big enough to jump that high.i know some people love and would not live with out a crate,but for me i thing it is cruel ,but that is just me ,,good luck,,ohhh and we want lots of pix


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I had 2 crates, one in the bedroom and one in the lounge. Barney hated them and I sold them on Gumtree! He can be kept in the kitchen if need be, and often is when I want a shower by myself or to do normal things like iron, put make up on, or go to the loo! But he does sleep on my bed 😉


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The ones I like are the ones that are real furniture. 

http://www.denhaus.com/den/b/build.asp?cat=1&view=TownHaus&act=1


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm like Sugarlump. Hate crates and never used one for Maggie. When she was really little I put a baby gate across the bathroom door. She was potty trained and had run of the house by the time she finished puppy school.


----------



## The_Idealist_ (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks for the answers everyone! I'll be sure to show lots of pictures too! I wish I didn't have to put my puppy in a crate, but my neighborhood has rules saying that it is necessary... But I'm sure I'll be able to find a way to keep the puppy happy in the crate.

The_Idealist_


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus could jump his gates in no time and refused to ever be crated. As a result we took him with us everywhere or always got a sitter. For monster pups like Rufus he would have certainly electrocuted himself, fallen down the stairs or hung himself on something. I am all for crates if the pup will go in it, especially fo people who do not have the luxury of always being able to be there.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

How big was and is he?!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

He's only around 14 to 15 inches tall. This is him last summer teaching baby Maggie all about ball.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> The ones I like are the ones that are real furniture.
> 
> http://www.denhaus.com/den/b/build.asp?cat=1&view=TownHaus&act=1


OMG!! The poor little pug looks like he's in a wood burner 
No no no, I don't like things that are pretending to be something else!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh my god tinman your right i have a woodburning stove that looks just like that,,and besides look how small it is ,they can't even turn around ..no -no don't like that h,Haaa Haaae would be better off in a china-closet


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lindor said:


> He's only around 14 to 15 inches tall. This is him last summer teaching baby Maggie all about ball.


Looks like they're planning their next secret adventure, under the guise of ball education!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lumpy and Tinman you guys need to come and see the size and decor of a real wolf den. Cozy, cool, dark and small, that's what they crave. As long as they can stretch out flat that is enough space.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Actually I think they look a bit coffin like 
I'm all for Dens - something dark and cosy.... 
Mine like to be under my desk, snuggled up on top of bags and my feet.
When Dot had a crate it was covered by a blanket making it dark and cosy; it was a very handy dumping ground for all sorts of stuff that I walked in through the back door with! I quite miss the dumping space - but I'm sure that Dot is happier choosing where to sprawl.
Dot had the 18-24" crate, but I only shut her in it at night up until she was about 5-6 months old. She was about 6 and a half to 7 kilos then and now she is just over 9kg - she would still fit in it - but she prefers to spend the night stretched out on the bottom stair or under my desk.


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Dexter has 2 crates. One in the living room and one in our bedroom they are 30" long and I use a divider. He is fine in a crate...then again, he isn't crated much. 2-3 times of about 1 hour each time (mostly for napping) and at bedtime (usually 11p - 7a). He has no complains at all. Gives me some time to take care of stuff and run errands.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Coffin like! Actually they could have a second use, you could bury them in their crates as a final resting place.  

Well, I still love them and there is no accounting for taste. To paraphrase my mother in law, thank goodness or there'd be a worldwide shortage of porridge and end table dog crates .


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

They definitely can get bigger than 20lbs., although it probably depends on parent size and the type of mix. Bear is 9 months and 22lbs (American cocker x mini poodle). I got a medium sized crate with a divider, so I could adjust it as he grew. He loves his crate and goes in constantly by himself. In the mornings he usually lounges in there for another hour after I open it before he decides to come out into the rest of the house. I keep it dark inside and played lots of games with treats and did all his feedings in it when he was young.


----------



## Derekjam (Jun 16, 2015)

From my research a 36" was suggested for cockapoos. I think a 24" is too small, but I guess you can always upsize later if needed. I have a 30" in the kitchen and a 36" upstairs for night time. The 36" seems enormous for a puppy, but I do want him to be able to move around comfortably if he's in there all night when full grown. Good luck with your pup!


----------



## The_Idealist_ (Jul 3, 2015)

*Thank you all for the help!*

Thanks everyone again for answering. Even more answers have came and I decided to get a 36 one. I don't know how I could have made the decision with out you!

Thank you all very much,
The_Idealist_


----------



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

Walter has a 36" with a divider. At 14 weeks old he's big enough that he needs 32" of it to stretch out comfortably. He is a standard poodle cross rather than a miniature though. He's going to be huge.


----------

